# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Noch ein Klops!!!!

## christinew

Hallo, Anfang September wurden beim Urologen Blutwerte genommen, 2 Tage später teilte der Uro telefonisch den PSA mit : über 1000, Schock und auf meine Frage nach der weiteren Therapie, auch Degarelix absetzen und nichts mehr tun.
Inzwischen hat mir die Sprechstundenhilfe den schriftlichen Bericht per Fax zukommen lassen, dort steht schwarz auf weiss:
*PSA 139,5 ng/ml*
Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, wie kann einem Arzt ein solcher Fehler unterlaufen, und darauf basierend dann auch noch keine weitere Behandlung empfehlen.
Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr, mein Vertrauen ist arg erschüttert.
Christine

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Christine,



> *PSA 139,5 ng/ml*
> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, wie kann einem Arzt ein solcher Fehler unterlaufen, und darauf basierend dann auch noch keine weitere Behandlung empfehlen.
> Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr, mein Vertrauen ist arg erschüttert.
> Christine


 euer Arzt hat wohl da Komma übersehen? Würde Ihn noch mals anrufen und das Degarelix weiter führen, wenn sich erwiesen hat daß das PSA abgefallen ist!
Alles Gute und ein schönen Sonntag
Helmut

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Christine,

das ist wohl der Hammer. Das würde ich mir aber ausführlich erklären lassen und ev. den Arzt wechseln.

Gruß
Günter

----------


## Pinguin

*Degarelix*

Liebe Christine, nach den guten Nachrichten über die gute Verträglichkeit von Weihrauch nun dieser, wie Helmut vermutet, möglicherweise nur falsch abgelesene PSA-Wert. Natürlich sollte so etwas nicht vorkommen und erinnert mich noch an einen meiner damaligen Urologen, der selbst die PSA-Messung vornahm und seinem Personal verbot, mir den ermittelten Wert telefonisch kund zu tun. Er wollte das lieber immer selbst machen, um jeweils 10.80  für telefonische Beratung fakturieren zu können. Über Degarelix habe ich mich selbst schnell noch informiert und diese *Beschreibung* gefunden. Wenn das wirklich eine so gute Wirkung erzielt hat, wie man dem PSA-Wert nun entnehmen könnte, dann sollte man das wohl weiter einsetzen. Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Deinen/Euren Therapien.

----------

